# Tree of life



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

How many critters do you see?


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Holy smokes that's intricate!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i see 22 thats incredible work would be neat to see tree from farther back to see how big it is. must be huge.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

25


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I will see if I have the whole tree in a shot. I think I do but you will not be able to see as much as you can see here. In the top left corner you can see the bottom half a an Eagle. Right next to the Scorpion. You see the wings?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

It would be hard to get a shot of the whole tree and see any detail. If I recall it is over
125' tall. I saw a video of how they made it many years ago. All sculpted concrete and stucco. Amazing piece of work.

Very nice photo of it.


----------

